# [SOLVED] AVG Firewall



## LindyLady (Jan 27, 2008)

My AVG Firewall has stopped and the configuration data cannot be obtained. I sent an e-mail to support, and they said to try to reconfigure it, and if that doesn't work, to repair the AVG installation. I tried both of these things, and an error message came up both times. 

I sent support another e-mail, but I haven't head back yet. 

Has anyone else experienced this problem? I have AVG Internet Security 7.5 and Windows Vista. 

Thank you!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: AVG Firewall*

Greetings LindyLady, Welcome to TSF! :wave:

I have had an identical problem albeit with Windows® XP.
My resolution was this....
Go to the Grisoft website, *here* _(click the coloured link)_; download AVG™ (saving it to your desktop); _*please do not install it yet*_.
Now, *Right Click* the AVG™ Icon down near the clock on the taskbar > *Launch Control Center* > *License* > copy your License Number, (as you will need it for the re-installation) > close out of the AVG Control Center.
Once done disconnect from the Internet;then,

Go *Start* > *All Programs* > *AVG 7.5* > *Uninstall AVG*, and follow the prompts to remove AVG™ from your system, finishing off with a reboot of the computer.
When the computer has restarted, go to the AVG 7.5 Program Icon that is on the Desktop, and double click it to start the installation.
As soon as you start the installation, and have entered your License Number, reconnect to the Internet so that AVG can complete the installation and download the updates that will be required.
Just follow the prompts and you will be up and running again in no time.
One piece of advice; don't let AVG immediately start a system scan, just bypass that request by clicking on next.
When the installation is finished, the computer will reboot, and the AVG Firwall wizard will start to configure the firewall...it is best to just allow it to use its default settings, and allow permissions as they arise. 
Hopefully this will cure your issue.
Please post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## LindyLady (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: AVG Firewall*

Thank you everyone for your replies. I just got a message from AVG support, and they gave me the solution below (it worked):



AVG said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


As for the second issue mentioned, I'm about to fix it now. I actually noticed that it was a problem around the same time.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: AVG Firewall*

Hi,

I'm sincerely pleased that it's now sorted.

Kind Regards,


----------

